# Justin Webb in Sunday's Observer



## Lula (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, sorry if this has already been talked about on the boards but thought I'd point it up. Justin Webb is the BBC's political correspondent in the USA. Six months ago his eight-year-old son was diagnosed with type-1. He has been very vocal in the media about raising awareness and support. 

Good news is he's returning to the UK in the autumn to host the Today programme, so we'll have a reliably-informed diabetes champion regularly on air!!


Here's a link to the article:


http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/jun/14/diabetes-type-1-health1


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice update to the story Lula, thank you for posting it - will have to look out for his radio documentary.


----------



## coldclarity (Jun 18, 2009)

He's also doing a program on Radio 4 on Sunday. http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00l30sb. Not liking the title, but it looks like it should be interesting.


----------



## coldclarity (Jun 18, 2009)

Which it says at the end of the article, if I'd read it before posting. D'oh.


----------

